# Wasted Weekend



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went to Cambridge Gun Show. Maybe the worst I ever been to. I think more dealers than public. More than half the tables weren’t guns. Half of those were black stuff and Mil Surps. I think this is perfect storm of the economy turning to poo and people thinking their guns are gold. Prices weren’t high, they were ridiculous.
They must have got an edition of Blue Book that skipped the chapter on Condition.
I did manage to pull off one trade. Got a nice Winchester 52 with all the fixings. I got Olympic Sight set, palm rests, hand stops, Swiss butt and even hang tags. Has Lyman Target scope on it. Also got brick of target ammo, short 3 boxes. 1950s vintage. This is a cream puff from original owner. I had to go 20mi out of my way to follow guy home, he didn’t have gun with him. I’m glad he didn’t or dealers would have got it.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice find & definitely worth the extra effort !! Mike


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Drm50 said:


> Went to Cambridge Gun Show. Maybe the worst I ever been to. I think more dealers than public. More than half the tables weren’t guns. Half of those were black stuff and Mil Surps. I think this is perfect storm of the economy turning to poo and people thinking their guns are gold. Prices weren’t high, they were ridiculous.
> They must have got an edition of Blue Book that skipped the chapter on Condition.
> I did manage to pull off one trade. Got a nice Winchester 52 with all the fixings. I got Olympic Sight set, palm rests, hand stops, Swiss butt and even hang tags. Has Lyman Target scope on it. Also got brick of target ammo, short 3 boxes. 1950s vintage. This is a cream puff from original owner. I had to go 20mi out of my way to follow guy home, he didn’t have gun with him. I’m glad he didn’t or dealers would have got it.
> View attachment 496902


Great shooting 22 looks like it was takin care of too. Great find👍


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Funny you say that, went to Berea's Sunday morning for something to do. When we got there at 9:10 I had to double check my phone to make sure there was a show, the lot was that dead. Inside was a ghost town, more dealers than customers as you said. Prices were about MSRP on everything no matter if it was new or used. The military surplus seems to have leveled out, ridiculously high but leveled out. Ammo prices made me laugh every time.


----------

